# Fuel Filter



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

That's one way to get any Summit order up to $99 for free shipping. Just keep a $26 filter in your shopping cart and buy one or two to top off an order.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

txnotny said:


> Was looking on line and found the fuel at Summit Racing. for 25.97
> 
> https://www.summitracing.com/parts/ado-tp1003/applications


Nice, that is a great price! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

That’s impressive. My price was $60 and some change at the dealer my dad works at and that was a good bit off what the normal price is.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

Cool Deal OP. The OEM GM replacement is 29.97 here https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts/chevrolet-filter-kit~23456595.html . For a few extra bucks you get the factory replacement with the factory warranty. The parts ship fast and straight to your door. I highly recommend this site.


----------



## Bmwx1803 (Jul 16, 2017)

I got a ac delco diesel fuel filter off amazon for 45.99.


----------

